# Led Watches



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning. I see there are a lot of new LED watches around again. When they first became popular, I visited a show, where a Japanese guy was selling the "latest" ones. One in particular, had no visible pushers. (I guess the settinig buttons were at the back. A number of them had the setting buttons hidden. Thi sone though, had a "touch case" function. As long as the watch was on your wrist, you could just touch it anywhere on the case, or even touch the case to your face or other arm, and that would activate the watch the same as if you had pushed a button. If someone else touched the watch while you were wearing it, nothing would happen.

Anyone heard of this watch? Anyone have one in a drawer somewhere? I woul dreally like to get hold of one for my gadget collection.

By the way, I have on of the plastic TV remote control watches. A real marriage saver!!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Marius

I've not seen those but I'd like to, here is one with touchpads to whet your appetite.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Hi Marius
> 
> I've not seen those but I'd like to, here is one with touchpads to whet your appetite.
> 
> ...


David. Thank you, Sir. I finally found something. Appearantly Orient made a model they called "Touchtron". It had some bottons for adjustment and to show the date and secconds. The only way to display the time, was for the wearer to touch the front of the watch. This allowed some small current to flow through your body between the case back and front, and "switch" the display on. Fancy! Before this one by Orient, there seems to have been a ladies model with a similar sort of feature.

Almost diabolical...

Marius.


----------



## london man (Jun 27, 2005)

marius said:


> Morning. I see there are a lot of new LED watches around again. When they first became popular, I visited a show, where a Japanese guy was selling the "latest" ones. One in particular, had no visible pushers. (I guess the settinig buttons were at the back. A number of them had the setting buttons hidden. Thi sone though, had a "touch case" function. As long as the watch was on your wrist, you could just touch it anywhere on the case, or even touch the case to your face or other arm, and that would activate the watch the same as if you had pushed a button. If someone else touched the watch while you were wearing it, nothing would happen.
> 
> Anyone heard of this watch? Anyone have one in a drawer somewhere? I woul dreally like to get hold of one for my gadget collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't tell us.....it "switches her on or off"!!


----------



## kateshitikano (Apr 19, 2005)

marius said:


> ...Anyone have one in a drawer somewhere? I woul dreally like to get hold of one for my gadget collection.


Right now there is an Orient Touchtron in perfect condition on a major auction site. PM me for a link, or simply search, you will find it









There are some perfect photos of the watch in the auction.

(I'm not the seller.)


----------



## kateshitikano (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, reading the auction and comparing with your posting I realize you already found it









You can trust this seller 100%, he's a very nice guy and absolutely honest. I purchased some watches from him, like practically every LED or vintage LCD watch collector has.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

kateshitikano said:


> Ok, reading the auction and comparing with your posting I realize you already found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I found one, then another, and suddenly it became quite a confusing issue. Almost overwelming, the number of different styles and brands that are around. I decided to hold back tremendously, on the LED's for a while, but not before I caught a Timex from the 70's, brand spanking new, in its original acrylic display box. It had sat for so long, the strap had actually hardened, and it broke off the first time I touched it. Never worn, still had the original price tag on it too. I actually "got ripped", paid $4 more for it that it cost it '74!









I am still keeping an eye on them though, will probably break down soon and grab something.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> Don't tell us.....it "switches her on or off"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a marriage saver, not a miracle. It just means no more searching for the remote, and THAT is what does it..

I have actually had quite a bit fun in the local Sports bar with it on occasion.


----------

